

Why DNSimple Has a Dedicated Status Page Domain - stevenklein
http://blog.statuspage.io/why-dnsimple-has-a-dedicated-status-page-domain

======
dsl
I am sure your customer really appreciates you exploiting their unfortunate
outage. This is really what I look for in a company that I depend on when my
day is already going terrible.

~~~
joshdotsmith
I have to agree. If I saw this during my downtime, I'd be pretty upset.

~~~
brit200313
I completely agree. This was in bad taste. At least wait for DNSimple to have
their service back up.

------
vbrendel
This is more than ironic: statuspage.io was affected last week by the Amazon
DNS outage! That doesn't seem to get a mention.

------
click170
> Luckily for DNSimple, they were smart enough to run their status page off of
> their own infrastructure

That wording... is it me, or does that not mean what they think it means?

I read that as "they were smart enough to run their status page on their own
infrastructure" because of colloquial uses of the phrase "off of" (eg he
jumped off of the dock).

~~~
hayksaakian
In my own writing, I can usually replace "off of" with "on" 100% of the time.

~~~
byoung2
I see what you mean, but I took it to mean that they ran it "separate from"
their own infrastructure, so as it to isolate it from problems affecting their
main infrastructure and DNS.

------
toast76
Car Salesman: "Sorry to see you've crashed your car...while you're waiting for
the ambulance, let me tell you about Volvo...."

------
BillinghamJ
> Secondary DNS Provider

You can do that anyway - just delegate the status subdomain as a new zone

> we're unable to add subdomains for existing customers of Fastly

Seems like a bad choice of CDN provider...

> your precious SPF slots

'slots'? You just add another `include` section - there is no number of slots.
And even if there was, you don't want email being addressed from a fake
looking domain.

The benefits of having a dedicated domain are far and few between.
Particularly the reasons listed here are poor ones. It is far more beneficial
to use a single trusted domain than to create a confusing mix of domains which
look possibly fake.

~~~
kl4m
RFC 4408 Section 10.1 says there is a limit of 10 DNS lookups for SPF entries.
SPF validation tools will warn if an entry goes over that limit.

[http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc4408.txt](http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc4408.txt)

------
moe
Statuspage.io itself is hosted on Route53 exclusively. Guess what will happen
when Route53 has a problem...

How about fixing your own shit before pointing fingers at others?

------
veb
Oh, right. I was wondering what this was and then realised my sites are down.
Thanks for telling me, I guess... rather unconventional way. :)

